
Is Microsoft Edge Putting Pressure on Google Chrome? - Dinux
With every Chrome update the browser demands more resources, all the while Microsoft is getting back into the browser race with Edge. Edge is <i>way</i> more efficient, supports all major HTML5 features and has about the same performance. Lately more issues arise in Chrome (and Chromium). They both target the same audience, and Edge is slowly gaining more popularity. Is Microsoft putting pressure on Google?
======
kronos29296
Nope. Chrome is the market leader for now. Chrome is #1 and Firefox #2. Edge
is pretty low for now. Mostly because Edge has very few extensions compared to
chrome and firefox. On my older computer it is very sluggish even compared to
Chrome and hangs a lot. Don't know why anybody would use it.

So Edge needs to improve but I hope firefox becomes better and gives Chrome a
run for its money. A much more plausible scenario and one I am rooting for.

------
qubex
I'm quite happy with Safari on my Mac. I've never ever used Chrome and I don't
desire to. Of course things may be different on Windows but what's the excuse
to have such a resource hog? Surely people should feel a bit ashamed for
encouraging this waste of resources by focussing usage and testing on such a
wasteful platform.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
The extensive library of browser extensions on Chrome is one major advantage.

------
dangrossman
Edge is only gaining usage share at the expense of older versions of Internet
Explorer. Their combined usage is either flat or still trending down depending
on who you ask.

------
Powerofmene
I don't believe so. The gains they have made on Chrome has slowed
tremendously. For me, I use Safari, which is not always that great, and
Firefox. Used Chrome in the past but over time it became more trouble that it
was worth.

------
iDemonix
I'd be amazed if it even came close. We have about 10 internal systems at my
work, a good 2-3 work in IE/Edge, all of them work in Chrome.

------
melling
I hope so. Competition is good. Google can always add more resources to the
Chrome project, if they feel the pressure.

------
Top19
If you are using the Surface, Edge is pretty great. Especially on the lower
end models that have less resources / RAM.

